# LAX Embassy Suites - North or South?



## PDXGolfer (Jul 9, 2015)

I've got an overnight layover in LAX coming up.  Was looking at hotel options close to the airport, with shuttle service between the airport and hotel.  Both of the LAX Embassy Suites -- North and South -- appear to fit the bill and generally have good reviews.  Any feedback from those who have stayed at either (or both)?

Thanks.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 10, 2015)

PDXGolfer said:


> I've got an overnight layover in LAX coming up.  Was looking at hotel options close to the airport, with shuttle service between the airport and hotel.  Both of the LAX Embassy Suites -- North and South -- appear to fit the bill and generally have good reviews.  Any feedback from those who have stayed at either (or both)?
> 
> Thanks.



We have stayed at the South Embassy Suites several times using their park/sleep/fly deal. It is a pretty typical Embassy Suites. It has good free shuttle service to/from LAX. The restaurant is quite good.

The South LAX Embassy Suites is in El Segundo and has a considerably lower occupancy tax than the North LAX Embassy Suites which is in Los Angeles.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 12, 2015)

This is helpful to know.  Thanks, John.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 12, 2015)

John,
Do they provide their own shuttle, or is it a shared one with other hotels like they have near SFO? Is it handicap accessible?

Thanks,
Fern



John Cummings said:


> We have stayed at the South Embassy Suites several times using their park/sleep/fly deal. It is a pretty typical Embassy Suites. It has good free shuttle service to/from LAX. The restaurant is quite good.
> 
> The South LAX Embassy Suites is in El Segundo and has a considerably lower occupancy tax than the North LAX Embassy Suites which is in Los Angeles.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> The South LAX Embassy Suites is in El Segundo and has a considerably lower occupancy tax than the North LAX Embassy Suites which is in Los Angeles.




I believe the difference is 6%. Does that really qualify as "considerably" lower? I certainly wouldn't make a hotel selection based on that.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 12, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> John,
> Do they provide their own shuttle, or is it a shared one with other hotels like they have near SFO? Is it handicap accessible?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fern



It is their own shuttle and is not shared. I am not sure about the accessability as that was not an issue for me when I was taking it.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 12, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> I believe the difference is 6%. Does that really qualify as "considerably" lower? I certainly wouldn't make a hotel selection based on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



They are both Embassy Suites and basically the same so why not save $9 - 10 a night.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> They are both Embassy Suites and basically the same so why not save $9 - 10 a night.




Absolutely agree, if all is equal. But is this really "considerably" more? No. If $10 and at 6% difference then it would be a very small portion of the overall cost. I'd suggest reserving at the hotel that is closest to LAX., has more frequent shuttles, and the fastest shuttle route as the primary choice considerations. Keep in mind many hotels at LAX share shuttle routes so it's good to know if the hotel goes directly to the airport or has to stop en route, as that often increases the time it takes to get there.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 12, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Absolutely agree, if all is equal. But is this really "considerably" more? No. If $10 and at 6% difference then it would be a very small portion of the overall cost. I'd suggest reserving at the hotel that is closest to LAX., has more frequent shuttles, and the fastest shuttle route as the primary choice considerations. Keep in mind many hotels at LAX share shuttle routes so it's good to know if the hotel goes directly to the airport or has to stop en route, as that often increases the time it takes to get there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



The 

South Embassy Suites is right next to the airport and they have excellent shuttle service. As I said their shuttles are private and make no stops between LAX and the hotel.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> South Embassy Suites is right next to the airport and they have excellent shuttle service. As I said their shuttles are private and make no stops between LAX and the hotel.




Just looked them up on a map, and I agree either is likely good. But, the north location is right on Century and likely faster, though not more than a few minutes difference, to actually get to the airport drop off locations. I stay at the Sheraton (close to the north Embassy) and it's very close to the airport.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## 4BUCKEYES (Jul 12, 2015)

We stayed at the South Embassy Suites last year for one night. It was what you would expect from an Embassy Suites and we had no issues. We would stay there again.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 12, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Just looked them up on a map, and I agree either is likely good. But, the north location is right on Century and likely faster, though not more than a few minutes difference, to actually get to the airport drop off locations. I stay at the Sheraton (close to the north Embassy) and it's very close to the airport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



The North is practically inside the LAX complex....the South is across the 105 from the edge of the runway, so it's a few more minutes shuttle ride to the terminals from there.  The 105 is a trickle of traffic there, so highway noise isn't a concern, but I'd worry about runway noise.

I've never stayed in either....I like El Segundo.... I stayed in a Marriott there and it was sublimely peaceful and quiet on weekends because it is the middle of a business district.....but I would be concerned with runway noise at the South location more than the North location just judging from the map locations.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 12, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> ....but I would be concerned with runway noise at the South location more than the North location just judging from the map locations.



We had no problems at all with runway noise and we have stayed there many times.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 12, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> We had no problems at all with runway noise and we have stayed there many times.



good to hear...real experience is always better than guessing from a map!


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks to all for the feedback.  

Ken, how is the Sheraton?  I've stayed at the Westin LAX; it's decent.  Wanted to try something different, so I'm going for one of the two Embassy Suites this time around.


----------

